# Neues Slayer



## metalorch (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
habe gelesen, dass es ab 2006 ein völlig neues Slayer geben wird. Es soll mehr in die Ecke des jetzigen Switch rücken. Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, welches Rocky-Modell dann die Rolle des jetzigen Slayer einnehmen soll? 

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juli 2005)

ich würd sagen das ETSX 

das ist jetzt schon "fast" vergleichbar wie ein Slayer, kommt zwar auch auf den fahrer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (29. Juli 2005)

Guggst Du:
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=529001

Ride On!


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Juli 2005)

Wenn man den Gedanken weiterspinnt müßte dann logischerweise das Switch einen Schritt weiter Richtung Freeride/Downhill machen. 
Und was passiert dann mit dem RMX? 200mm Federweg plus????


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juli 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den Gedanken weiterspinnt müßte dann logischerweise das Switch einen Schritt weiter Richtung Freeride/Downhill machen.
> Und was passiert dann mit dem RMX? 200mm Federweg plus????



ist ja schon fast so, schau dir die pros von Canada an, das beliebteste ist bei denen das Switch 

RMX mit mehr federweg find ich nicht gut, da würden nur wieder übersetzungsverhältniss, lager und däampfer noch mehr leiden


----------



## @ndy (29. Juli 2005)

Ich bin schon gespannt auf das neue Slayer, die Reklame ist hier (USA) zimlich gut  :


----------



## MWU406 (29. Juli 2005)

vom Arbeitsschutz her sehr wertvoll die Maske


----------



## @ndy (29. Juli 2005)

Sicher ist sicher   

Ich finde aber das "neue" Slayer echt nicht schlecht.... bin schon gespannt das mal live zu sehen oder noch besser zu fahren....


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juli 2005)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

>




auf die eine art, passen diese gefrässten teile um den dämpfer nicht so richtig zu RockyMountain ????, sieht mir so billig aus   ??????
auf die andere, macht die Lackierung zwar wieder einiges gut  

hatte heute auch eine unterhaltung mit meinem händler, der meinte das neue Slayer, wenn so rauskommt, wirds genaus so wenig verkauft wie dieses jahr das Switch  ??!! die mehrheit steht schon auf "all mountain" mit bis zu 130mm federweg


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. Juli 2005)

Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, das beim neuen Slayer das Steuerrohr nicht gezeigt wird. Gut, es wird vorgegeben, das Oberrohr wäre noch nicht endgültig, aber meine schlimmste Befürchtung ist, das RM evtl. auf integrierte Steuersätze umstellt. Dies wäre in meinen Augen ein Faux-pas. Ich hoffe es kommt nicht so. RM und Chris King passte immer wie Arsch auf Eimer...


----------



## @ndy (29. Juli 2005)

ich denke man(n) muss das neue Slayer sehen wenn es mal auf Raedern steht, das mit dem Steuerrohr hoffe ich auch nicht, ein Lager im Rahmen ist nicht gerade das beste, habe noch so ein Bike....

Das "alte" Slayer ist immer noch mein lieblings Bike aber halt schon "alt" obwohl ich ein 70 von 04 habe..... und wenn man so sieht was Santa (NoMad auch sehr lecker), das grosse C und S somachen ist es schon an der Zeit.....

Also bis jetzt bin ich noch sehr POSETIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (30. Juli 2005)

Auf dem "Pinkbike"-Foto, dass "Tribal Warrior" - DANKE- geschickt hat, ist übrigens der ganze Rahmen samt Oberrohr zu sehen. Nach integriertem Steuersatz sieht's meiner Meinung nicht aus. Eigentlich ganz hübsch (wahrscheinlich auch der Preis). Ich denke mal, das ETSX wird 2006, dem Trend folgend, ein paar Zentimeter mehr Federweg bekommen und den jetzigen Slayer-Platz einnehmen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich das neue Modell mit 150 mm Federweg wirklich benötige. Mein jetziges hat 125 mm und beim kürzlichen Alpen-Urlaub war's (meiner Meinung) mehr als ausreichend. Fahre allerdings hauptsächlich Touren und deshalb nun auch oftmals bergauf. Mein jetziges wiegt knapp 13,5 Kilo (mit Pedalen) und viel schwerer sollte es nicht werden, zumindest für meinen Verwendungszweck (das 2006er Modell auf dem Bild sieht irgendwie sehr massiv aus).


----------



## @ndy (17. August 2005)

Das Bild gehoert ja hier her, aus dem Switch 06 geklaut


----------



## lim (18. August 2005)

Auf der Pinkbike Seite ist das Oberrohr schon zu sehen, aber so wird es nicht werden. Auf dem obigen Bildausschnitt ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass das Oberrohr gebogen ist. Mal sehen, wie's aussieht, wenn's dann definitiv fertig ist und vor einem steht. Auf den bisher gesehenen Bildausschnitten gefällt's mir eigentlich nicht so. Stehe eher auf die klassische, zeitlose Diamant Form.

Gruss
lim


----------



## E36/8 (19. August 2005)

Hi,
hier mal ein recht offizielles Bild zum Oberrohr des neuen Slayer






man Beachte das Oberrohr, hier ja doch eher gerade ...
und nun die Merkmale des Rahmens von der gleichen Page (www.bikeaction.de)
-sechs Rahmengrößen: 15", 16,5", 18,0", 19,0", 20,5", 22,0"
-drei Modele:  Slayer 50; 70; 90
-Rahmengewicht: 3,2 kg- optimiertes Verhältnis von Stabilität zu Gewicht für
aggressives All-Mountain-Biken
-Speziell gefertigte Easton AL7005-T6 Aluminiumlegierung bietet kompromisslose  Rahmenqualität
-150 mm Federweg am Hinterrad - Der Sweet Spot für das All-MountainLC2R-Federung mit progressiver Kennlinie bietet optimale Leistungsfähigkeit
-Speziell für diese Bike CNC-gefräste Bauteile für die Gelenke
-Strategisch platzierte Hinterradbremse vermeidet Aufstellen der Federung beim Bremsen
-Drehpunkt der Federung ist so platziert, dass kein Wippen beim Pedalieren auftritt
-Speziell entwickeltes gebogenes Oberrohr sorgt für einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt und mehr Schrittfreiheit
-Rocky Mountain Handbuilt Quality
-Alle Rahmen werden nachgefräst, um eine optimale Montage zu gewährleisten
-Stabile und haltbare Pulverbeschichtung

Der Rahmen in Mattschwarz sieht ja wirklich schäbig aus, aber in der Rot/Weiss Lackierung kann man echt nicht meckern  !


----------



## schlappmacher (20. August 2005)

Servus,

meine 2 Cent Meinung: Über die Optik kann man trefflich streiten. Aber ich find's schade, das Rocky Mountain die Kunden, die im Slayer ein Allrounder-MTB gefunden haben, jetzt nicht mehr bedient. Das ETS-X flext mir (80kg) zu viel und bietet zu wenig Federweg. 
Der/das neue Slayer soll wohl einiges mehr als das alte wiegen und hat mit 150mm Federweg hinten a bisserl sehr viel für die Touren. Wenn's wirklich der französische Bedarf war, der's neue Slayer angeregt hat...

Na, mein neuer Bock sollte ja noch einige Jährchen halten; dann wird's eh wieder was neues geben.

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## metalorch (20. August 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> meine 2â¬ Cent Meinung: Ãber die Optik kann man trefflich streiten. Aber ich find's schade, das Rocky Mountain die Kunden, die im Slayer ein Allrounder-MTB gefunden haben, jetzt nicht mehr bedient. Das ETS-X flext mir (80kg) zu viel und bietet zu wenig Federweg.
> Der/das neue Slayer soll wohl einiges mehr als das alte wiegen und hat mit 150mm Federweg hinten a bisserl sehr viel fÃ¼r die Touren. Wenn's wirklich der franzÃ¶sische Bedarf war, der's neue Slayer angeregt hat...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (22. August 2005)

Off topic on:
Ah non, ressentiments, pas ici! Nix gegen unsere Nachbarn jenseits des Rheins bitte; die Wanderer dort sind gegenüber VTT / MTB-Fahrern *wesentlich* aufgeschlossener. Hab ich in den Vogesen erlebt - die feuern einen sogar an "Allez Allez!". Vive la France 
Off Topic off
Also, los, wer ist der erste - der das neue Slayer schon mal auf 'ner Messe "in Echt" sieht ? Los, digicam mitnehmen...

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## @ndy (23. August 2005)

So heute kam der 3 Teil der echt coolen Slayer Reklame....


----------



## @ndy (23. August 2005)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon gespannt auf das neue Slayer, die Reklame ist hier (USA) zimlich gut  :
> 
> Hey wo sind die Bilder hin.....


----------



## clemson (31. August 2005)

so das neuste auf nsmb

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/slayer06_first_look.php

mfg
clemson


----------



## blaubaer (31. August 2005)

wiso sowas ???????????????????????????????


mal schauen wie`s in einem jahr aussieht, oder ob nur ich der meinung bin dass dies ein Flopp wird ????

nur schon das rahmen gewicht von 3.2kg ist mehr als das im letzten jahr, mit 2.9kg, und bei einem bike mit 150mm federweg werden dann auch nicht die leichtesten teile verbaut, so zu sehen bei dem link mit der Fox 36 wo auch stolze 2.7kg auf die waage bringt 
---> meine Meinung : das ist sicher kein allmountain Bike mehr, schon eher eins für den Bikepark ??????!!!!!!!


----------



## schlappmacher (31. August 2005)

Na, i mog's a net!

Das entscheidende Argument für das "alte" Slayer war für mich der Kompromiss aus allen Bereichen, der es so vielfältig macht: relativ viel Federweg, akzeptables Gewicht, leicht zu tragen, im Grundsatz "klassische" Rahmenform. Die Unterschiede des neuen Slayer zum Switch verschwinden...

Das Design des neuen polarisiert, aber mir gefällt es einfach nicht. Ich muss es aber auch nicht kaufen

Ach so: Wenn jemand zur Eurobike geht, bitte die digicam mitnehmen und ein paar Bilderchen von RM posten, ok? Da bikeaction sich ja hier im Forum nicht mehr blicken lässt 

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## clemson (31. August 2005)

tja so iss das halt mit dem immer mehr an federweg....

freu mich aber schon auf die probe fahrt am lago nächstes jahr beim bikefestival.......

es zählen ja schlicßlich bei canadischen rocky schl...pen die inneren werte


----------



## akeem (31. August 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir nächstes Jahr als All Mountain- und Tourenbike ein Slayer mit ein paar leichten Komponenten aufbauen. Bei der neuen Ausrichtung des Slayer scheint das wohl nix mehr zu werden.

Sollte das ETSX nicht angepasst werden, klafft imho eine deutliche Lücke im Programm von Rocky zwischen All Mountain Marathon und Freeride Light (das ist in meinen Augen ein Rahmen mit 3,2 Kg und 150 mm Federweg (auch wenn's manche Enduro nennen))


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

Mir gefällt das neue Slayer auch nicht so besonders, außerdem entsteht bei RM so eine Lücke in der Produktpalette welche speziell in Europa deutlich werden wird.

Wie kommt man darauf ein Bike mit einem Schnellfeuergewehr zu zerschießen???

Numinisflo


----------



## metalorch (2. September 2005)

Mir gefällt's auch nicht besonders. Sehe derzeit bei Rocky kein Bike, dass an die Stelle meines derzeitigen Slayer treten könnte, falls ich mal an was neues denken sollte. Vielleicht machen sie ja das ETSX etwas "All Mountain-mäßiger", ich denke da an Stabilität, Federweg, Geometrie usw. . Ansonsten haben ja auch noch andere Firmen schöne Töchter bzw. Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. September 2005)

Also so schlimm find ichs nicht - und für Europäische Verhältnisse ist es sicher ein tolles All Mountain Bike. 150mm?! Was will man mehr?

Rob J meinte in einem langen Gespräch auch dass er für sein privates Training usw wenn's eben mal bergauf geht wohl viel mehr denn je zum Slayer greifen wird, da das neue SWITCH echt ne Wuchtbrumme ist, vom RMX ganz zu schweigen, was für das meisste Europäische Zeug (mit Ausnahmen, klar) doch eher unterfordert ist.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. September 2005)

Ich seh's mal so:
Da ich mein 2005er Slayer sicher noch 4-5 Jahre fahren werde, bin ich erstmal versorgt.  
Wenn ich mich dann in fünf Jahren nach einem neuen Bike umschaue bin ich vieleicht tatsächlich reif für die 150 mm Federweg und kaufe mir wieder ein Slayer  
Eventuell hat RM bis dahin auch diese *unglaublich häßliche Dämpferaufnahme *   abgeändert. 

Also Leute sichert Euch auch noch eines von den alten Slayer.


----------



## akeem (5. September 2005)

So, war am Wochenende bei der Eurobike.

Die Lücke zwischen dem alten ETSX und dem neuen Slayer schliesst das ETSX selbst. 

Laut Angaben im neuen 2006 er Katalog hat es jetzt einen Verstellbereich des Federwegs zwischen 100 und 125 mm. An der Optik (ausser den Farben und relativ hässlichen Rahmenaufklebern mit der Typenbezeichnung) ändert sich nichts. Anscheinend wurden aber das Unterrohr und der Hinterbau steifer gemacht. "Erkauft" wurde dies durch ein Mehrgewicht von 100 g (ETSX 70) (2,84 Kg). Es gibt aber auch des ETSX Team in Scandium (ohne Carbon Hinterbau wie beim jetzigen ETSX 90) für 2,54 Kg

Was die Optik des neuen Slayer angeht, gefällt mir das gebogene Oberrohr fast noch weniger als die Dampferaufnahme. Das neue Switch (178 mm Federweg) bekommt übrigends ebenfalls so ein gebogenes Rohr. Mich erinnert das ganze etwas an die Gesundheitsfahrräder für ältere Damen.


----------



## Weizenbiker (6. September 2005)

Die Optik des neuen Slayer gefällt mir nicht. Das gebogene Oberrohr erinnert mich an ein Damenfahrrad und die Dämpferaufnahme ist auf dem Photo häßlich. Da gefällt mir die alte Version erheblich besser.

Über den Fahrkomfort kann man jetzt ja noch nix sagen und irgendetwas werden sich die Entwickler schon gedacht haben. Es erschließt sich mir nur noch nicht was. Ich bin froh, daß mich mein "altes" Slayer durch Berg und Tal trägt und daß wird noch länger so bleiben.

Konnte mir sowieso nie vorstellen, daß es etwas besseres gibt. Für den neuen Hobel mach ich mich garantiert nicht arm!

Weizenbiker


----------



## iNSANE! (6. September 2005)

Weizenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> und irgendetwas werden sich die Entwickler schon gedacht haben.



Ja, die haben sich gedacht: Wir brauchen einfach was ganz neues was es noch nicht gab - koste es was es wolle...


----------



## hotspice (7. September 2005)

will mir evtl den neuen slayer rahmen kaufen, anscheinend muß ne 150 mm gabel rein, ging wohl auch ne 125mm?? wie hoch ist die einbaulänge von einer 150er??
habe gerade ne phanon mit 125mm und die geht ganz gut


----------



## iNSANE! (7. September 2005)

Klar, warum soll Deine Magura da nicht gut reinpassen? Hängt halt auch vom Fahrstil ab, aber als All Mountain brauchst ja jetzt nicht UNBEDINGT ne neue Gabel. Sicher, mit ner Marzocchi All Mountain kannst schon mehr potenzial des Rades nutzen, aber bei dem Preis, muss man ja schauen wo man bleibt


----------



## hotspice (7. September 2005)

bin auch am liebäugeln mit ner marz..
weiß aber nicht welche was taugt, und ehrlich gesagt will ich das bike nicht so superschwer aufbauen, soll noch alpencross tauglich sein 
habe halt mit phanon bedenken das sie zu frontlastig wird. und die marz ist glaube ich nur um 20 mm absenkbar?


----------



## soederbohm (8. September 2005)

@hotspice

Also ich werd mir in mein 2006er Slayer wohl eine Marzocchi All Mountain 1 bauen, die hat den passenden Federweg und ist mir ETA deutlich mehr als 2cm absenkbar (bis auf 3-4cm Restfederweg).
Die Erfahrungen einiger User hier im Forum haben meine Entscheidung bekräftigt. Soll eine sehr gute Gabel sein.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (8. September 2005)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> @hotspice
> 
> Also ich werd mir in mein 2006er Slayer wohl eine Marzocchi All Mountain 1 bauen, die hat den passenden Federweg und ist mir ETA deutlich mehr als 2cm absenkbar (bis auf 3-4cm Restfederweg).
> Die Erfahrungen einiger User hier im Forum haben meine Entscheidung bekräftigt. Soll eine sehr gute Gabel sein.
> ...



Hi Soederbohm,
dann wird also ernst bei Dir mit dem Slayer-Kauf. Ich würde mir als Gabel auch mal die Fox36 mit 150 mm genauer anschauen. 
Wir können ja dann nächstes Jahr auf der Kampen ein "Slayer-Generationenbiken" veranstalten.
Grüße in den Chiemgau
Tom


----------



## hotspice (8. September 2005)

die all mountain 1 ist glaube ich ne stahlfeder? was wiegt die denn?
die fox hört sich zwar interessant an aber erstens ist sie mir denke ich einfach zu schwer und ich wollte mir ne f100x kaufen aber nach einer probefahrt einer 200 km alten fox f100x die schon locker 2 mm spiel in der gabel hat denke ich das fox nix für  mich ist. möchte teile fahren und nicht ständig zum k-dienst einschicken

auserdem habe ich nen heavyyyy und nen leichten laufradsatz und leider beide nicht mit steckachse zu nutzen.
daher ist die fox schon nichts mehr, oder gibts die auch mit normalen schnellspanner?


----------



## soederbohm (8. September 2005)

Hi Tom,

naja, gaaaanz langsam wirds ernst. Nächstes Frühjahr irgendwann.

An die Fox hatte ich auch schon gedacht (wäre ja im Komplettrad drin), aber leider kann man die nur auf 110mm absenken (mit TALAS) und ich weiss nicht, ob das bei der Bikegeometrie nicht zu wenig ist für steile Anstiege (Du kennst ja das Goriloch an der Kampen).

Aber bei nem Generationentreffen wär ich natürlich dabei. Bis dahin will ich versuchen, eine Tour mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil hier bei uns im Tal zusammenzustellen. Wenns soweit ist, lad ich alle mal ein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## All-Mountain (8. September 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich wollte mir ne f100x kaufen aber nach einer probefahrt einer 200 km alten fox f100x die schon locker 2 mm spiel in der gabel hat denke ich das fox nix für  mich ist. möchte teile fahren und nicht ständig zum k-dienst einschicken...


Solche Geschichte kenne ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung von Rock-Shox. Fox überzeugt eigentlich vor allem durch Qualität  Außerdem hat mich meine TALAS RLC auch durch die superbe Performance überzeugt.

@soederbohm
Jo, Kampenwandtrails wären fein. Wenns zeitlich geht bin ich dabei.

*@all
Schaut Euch mal diese Seite an  http://www.newslayer.com/ * 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## blaubaer (8. September 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> die all mountain 1 ist glaube ich ne stahlfeder? was wiegt die denn?



die All Mountain von 2005 --> ca. 2028gr.
die von 2006 --> 2077gr. (ohne steuerrohr ????????? + 223gr. ) 

Fox 36er --> ca. 2700gr. 





> @all
> Schaut Euch mal diese Seite an http://www.newslayer.com/


und die lautstärke voll aufdrehen


----------



## hotspice (9. September 2005)

die fox die ich probe fuhr war 200 km ca alt, probefahrt beim händler. er meinte das sei bei fox voll normal hatte schon eingesendet und fox antwortete da sind noch locker 30 % mehr spiel möglich( 2mm meiner meinung nach ungefähr)

und wenn man hier im forum unter gabeln nachschaut sind viele mit fow unzufrieden in punkto spiel.


was mich sehr erfreut hat, die fox ging wirklich saugut!!

wird aber wahrscheinlich ne marz denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (9. September 2005)

Kann es sein, dass das "klassische" Slayer als "Billigversion" im RM Flow FS weiterlebt? Das Flow FS erinnert mich stark an das kantige 2002er Slayer, das ich vor meinem jetzigen hatte. Die Geometrie scheint ähnlich, der Rahmen ist kein Easton mehr, Federweg 125 mm und Gewicht 2,95 kg (18'').


----------



## schlappmacher (19. September 2005)

Hm, das Flow FS (ich wusste gar nicht, das es das Flow auch als Fully gibt  ) sieht wirklich stark nach Slayer 2005 aus. Aber es ist 2006 nicht mehr im Programm; jedenfalls nicht mehr bei bikeaction.de.

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. September 2005)

Das Flow FS gibt es 2006 nicht mehr. Auch nicht in Amerika oder Canada! Das Bike war 2005 im Programm als Dual- oder Dirt Jump Fully mit 125mm Federweg.


----------



## nrgmac (11. Oktober 2005)

Ob häßlich oder nicht, der Preis stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.....

Das Slayer 90 soll stolze 5490 (in Worten: Fünftausend-vierhundert-neunzig) Euronen kosten !!! Selbst 50 und 70 schlagen noch mit 3190 bzw 3790 Euro zu buche (Quelle: Preisliste BikeAction). 
Ähmmm...... ich glaube da gibts bei den Jungs aus Californien doch schon ein wenig mehr für´s Geld (hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde   )

Ich fahre dann wohl mein altes Slayer (02) bis es wirklich mal auseinanderbricht. Aber das kann wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern   .


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2005)

nrgmac schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle: Preisliste BikeAction



Wo hast Du die Preisliste her? Kann man etwa schon die 2006er Kataloge bei Bike Action bestellen?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (11. Oktober 2005)

Die neuen Kataloge (RM/Race Face) kann man schon seit Anfang September anfordern. Habe meinen auch schon seit 4 Wochen. Sehr edles Teil!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Oktober 2005)

Kannst du - bei mir liegen sie schon seit mehreren Wochen zuhause rum

Sehr schöner Jubiläums-RM-Katalog, und zwei Sticker schicken sie auch noch mit.


FLO


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2005)

Na, da werde ich doch gleich mal auf der BA-HP vorbeischauen


----------



## @ndy (12. Oktober 2005)

So hier in USA ist es jetzt auch soweit:





Das neue Slayer!  

Ich bin mit meinem "alten" Slayer sehr   

Aber mal sehen in 2-3 Jahren.......

Keep the rubber side down....


----------

